# Post operative pain blocks



## MDPAYNE (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a dr. That is doing a total knee replacement under general anesthesia and then doing a femoral block and a sciatic block both under ultra sound guidance. Is the 76942 just billed once or can it be billed twice?


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 24, 2013)

Per NCCI it would be billed once


----------



## alaughman (Sep 24, 2013)

can be billed only 1 time


----------



## MDPAYNE (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------

